# Ultegra Cranks pin spacer?



## ipaul (Feb 16, 2004)

Hi,
I have a set of both Ultegra and Dura Ace new style cranks and was wondering about the pin spacer thing that is located on the left crank arm. It seems my Dura Ace set has it, but the Ultegra doesn't. Is this something that is new? or only used on the dura ace? Is it that important?
Thanks in advance.
Paul


----------



## doc47 (Oct 27, 2005)

Both the Dura Ace and Ultegra cranks both have the pin spacer plate for the left crankarm. I believe this helps to secure the pinch bolts. On earlier versions there were some issues with the pinch bolts backing out and the left arm falling off. I think the spacer plate addresses this issue. I you go on the Shimano website you can see the spacer plate is supplied with both Dura Ace and Ultegra.


----------



## ipaul (Feb 16, 2004)

Thanks Doc.
It appears my Ultegra set didn't come with the pin. I doubt I lost it. I'll see if my LBS has one or can order one just to play it safe.


----------

